
Gah, recruiters, LinkedIn, and a good problem to have - mattbillenstein
http://vazor.com/drop/recruiters.txt
======
Peroni
What an incredibly self-righteous and unnecessary response.

Everyone hates recruiters, fine, I get that. It doesn't change the fact that
like you, they are also trying to make a living. They also have friends and
family that give a shit about them and despite the fact that they may be
exceptionally annoying at times, responses like this are simply rude and
unprofessional.

 _6 or 7 no replies is "I'm not interested" in normal person speak._

Wrong. 1 reply of "I'm not interested, please don't contact me again." is
normal speak.

Sorry Matt but your response does you no favours and it certainly doesn't
educate the recruiter in question.

~~~
eshvk
Dude, I get where you are coming from but seriously, the word No doesn't get
processed by a salesperson the way normal people process it.

My Linkedin profile explicitly says "No third party recruiters". I have
explicitly responded to multiple third party recruiters telling them I do not
want my resume in their hand, I don't want to be considered for any position
from whatever shitty stealth startup they are working with. Nope. Nothing. I
still get emails; GUESS WHAT? THEY ARE FROM THE SAME FUCKING RECRUITER(S).

~~~
christoph
THIS.

We put a job advert up on LinkedIn recently. It said in big bold capital
letters at the very top "Absolutely no agencies/recruiters"

Guess what? We got 50+ calls from job agencies in under 1 week. Some, multiple
times, even after we politely told them we were not interested and not to
contact us again.

My only guess is that people working in recruitment have targets to hit in
terms of number of calls to make each day and they'll try and hit that target
anyway possible.

~~~
Peroni
_My only guess is that people working in recruitment have targets to hit in
terms of number of calls to make each day and they 'll try and hit that target
anyway possible_

A guess that happens to be 100% accurate. Recruiters are targeted on a huge
number of factors, primarily the number of jobs they fill obviously but also
the number of new clients acquired, number of clients contacted, candidate
contacts, client visits, etc. It's a long list.

------
morgante
I honestly don't understand why everyone hates recruiters so much.

Yes, you say they're a "good problem" to have but how are they a problem at
all? How much effort does it take to delete an email/message, especially if
you automate it?

I just don't understand the fuss. If anything, I enjoy the little ego boost
every time I log in to LinkedIn and see another recruiter knocking. It's nice
to be wanted.

~~~
michaelt
People who are old enough will remember the same argument about e-mail spam;
it only takes a second to delete, so what's the problem?

Me, I still don't like spam.

~~~
morgante
> People who are old enough will remember the same argument about e-mail spam

I think that supports my point. Because when was the last time you actually
saw spam in your inbox?

~~~
tekalon
Yesterday, actually. Somehow it passed through the span filter (of course I
marked it as spam but still).

------
ovb
Looks like I'm now up to 8 emails from this same recruiter over the past year.
She must have quite the list -- a friend also receives messages from her.

~~~
mattbillenstein
All a little over a month apart and the last several sent around the same time
of day? Within a dozen seconds or so?

------
pmiller2
How do I get this problem? :)

~~~
mattbillenstein
1\. Get a LinkedIn account 2\. Put web tech buzzwords in it - extra points for
Ruby, Rails, social, mobile, or big data 3\. Profit

~~~
lolwutf
Step 3 is _always_ ???. Step 4 is profit.

~~~
estebank
Actually, it is not _always_ "???".

Where this meme originally came from, step 2 was "???" and step 3 was
profit[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gnomes_plan.png](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gnomes_plan.png)

~~~
TeMPOraL
The point is, there _is_ always the "???" phase.

------
conroy
My usual response to recruiters (if I respond) is a short and polite "Not
interested, happy where I am". However, Skyrocket Ventures is different. I've
received several calls from them over the last year, all from blocked numbers
(Note that I use Google Voice, so it's possible that is the cause).

------
denniskubes
I'll just put this right here.

[http://denniskubes.com/2013/07/18/why-you-should-be-nice-
to-...](http://denniskubes.com/2013/07/18/why-you-should-be-nice-to-
recruiters/)

------
blackdogie
Surely it's much easier to hit DELETE than to do a reply like this (plus I
doubt that the said recruiter will take note, or even read it). By replying
you are only serving to waste your time even further.

~~~
mattbillenstein
I'm sure she reads every reply, that's how this works you know... She can't
place me in that dream job if she doesn't read my reply.

And I was venting - maybe at least she'll stop emailing me.

~~~
blackdogie
Well I doubt she read it in it's entirety.

btw. it was well written, but that's not really the point here.

